# Xronia Polla Nicko!!!!



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Today according to the Ortodox calander we commemorate Saint Nickolas.
He is one of the most important Saints of Greeks because He protects the sailors and our Navy 

All the men that have the name Nickolas are celebrating this day.
For the Ortodox , name days are very important.

Dear Nicko Xronia Polla ( may you live healthy for many years)
:bounce: 


I will post my little present later on for you!

Regards

Vivian


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dearest Nicko,
I do not speak greek.
But I will say Shalom to you today.
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dear Nicko, Happy Name DAY
shroom


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I recieved my customary call from my Father today wishing me Xronia Polla, but never expected to hear. Thank you so much. I think my father always remembers because he was in the navy so this was an important saint to remember.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Nicko,

õãåßá êáé åõôõ÷ßá íá åóý 

ygeia kai eftychia na esy.

Chrose


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nicko,
kkfdjksfhkjlfhjklahfiuoley khjfihi jodsui;qhjuqty

It's all Greek to me .

Happy name day!


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

another greek coming out of lurkdom to wish you

XPRONIA POLLA

Have a great day!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

_Happy St. Nick's Day, Nicko_

Please translate, Chrose or someone....I feel a need to know what Chrose said....


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Well Nicko this is my small gift.
It's just a rare recipe from a dish that people from Arcadia-Greece love to make.
You come from Arcadia, so I thought you would enjoyed to have this rare recipe.Maybe your father has heard of this dish.
I got it from my mother in law who is an excellent cook and a pure Arcadian of course 



Lagoto (this is how the dish is called) comes form the Greek word Lagos =Hare. The original dish is hare with garlic sauce in the oven !!
I think its the best dish I have ever have although it's a bit heavy for dinner.

If you do not have hare you could use pork. It's still delicious.

Lagoto for a Happy Greek Parea of 10 people in the casserole

15 serves of pork 
Olive oil
3 garlics
2 table spoon of vinegar
2 cups of tomato juice
salt-pepper 
A stick of cinnamon
1 cups of chopped walnuts

1.Saute the meat with the olive oil.
2. Add the tomato juice.
3.In a blender mix the three garlics (yes!! 3 garlics) with 2 tsp of olive oil ) and the walnuts
4. When the meat is almost ready pour in your casserole the puree of garlic and stir well
5. Add the spices.

6. 5 minutes before you put your casserole off the fire add the vinegar 

You need to have good dry red wine to escort this delicious dish!

Enjoy



:chef:


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Nicko:

Xronia Polla kai Eftyxismena!

:beer:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

ROFL, Momoreg. That is so hilarious. I guess I should have called my neice's Greek husband to wish him well. He is another Nick - or is it too late now? Tell me, all of you Greek geniuses, what does KAO stand for? They call the sororities and fraternities the Greek system


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

...sniffle...bunny rabbits??? Shame on you, Athanaeus! Just kidding! Having had pet rabbits, I can't cook one. I used to work taking care of an Italian woman in a wheelchair. She had me cook a rabbit recipe, and I had to carry a barf bag on my arm. For weeks I had nightmares about giant rabbits standing all over my yard. This is just a personal thing with me.

HAPPY ST NICK'S DAY, NICKO!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy Saint-Nick's Day, Nicko!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Feliz Santo Nick!! 

And rabbits are very good to eat!! Keeping them as pets is something that Meditteraneans generally find an eccentricity of North Americans and us Brits


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Yppah tnias Salokcin yad Nicko!


----------

